# kung saan sa pamamagitan ng



## Qcumber

This is a sentence from an official text on the net about the rehabilitation of drug-addicts.
"Pagsapit ng itinakdang araw ay muling sasailalim ang pasyente sa pagsisiyasat ng mga tumitinging doktor, social workers at psychologist kung saan sa pamamagitan ng mga katanungan ay malalaman kung maaari nang makalabas ng rehabilitasyon ang pasyente."
My try:
= As the appointed day approaches, the patient is submitted to an enquiry by the supervising doctor, social workers and a pyschologist through a questionaire in order to know whether they should release the patient from the rehabilitation center.

As you can see, I got the gist of it, but frankly I just dont see what the exact meaning of* kung saán sa pamamagítan ng [nang*] is, although I know that *kung saan* basically means "wherever" and *sa pamamagítan ng* "by means of".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> kung saan sa pamamagitan ng


 
in which, through/by means of


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> in which, through/by means of


So how would you translate the sentence?


----------



## moonshine

"Pagsapit ng itinakdang araw ay muling sasailalim ang pasyente sa pagsisiyasat ng mga tumitinging doktor, social workers at psychologist kung saan sa pamamagitan ng mga katanungan ay malalaman kung maaari nang makalabas ng rehabilitasyon ang pasyente."

As the set date arrives, the patient will again undergo observation by the attending doctors, social workers and psychologists wherein through (the process of) interrogating/questioning, it will be determined if the patient can be released from rehabilitation.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi Q.  Well this one can be done by context and not a verbatim translation. It is a medical text so I'll try to be faithful to it.  So here is my try:

On the day indicated, the patient will once again undergo/be submitted to examination by the attending physicians, social workers and psychologists, in which, by means of questioning/interview, it will be determined if the patient can be discharged from rehabilitation (service).


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> Hi Q. Well this one can be done by context and not a verbatim translation. It is a medical text so I'll try to be faithful to it. So here is my try:
> On the day indicated, the patient will once again undergo/be submitted to examination by the attending physicians, social workers and psychologists, in which, by means of questioning/interview, it will be determined if the patient can be discharged from rehabilitation (service).


Oh, you mean there is no such thing as the expression _kung saán sa pamamagítan ng_. The absence of commas made me think so. All the more so as this collocation occurs several times in Tagalog sites. Really, people should pay attention to punctuation!
Of course, if _kung saán_ and _sa pamamagítan ng_ are treated separately, things become clear.
Thanks a lot, Cracker Jack.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes Q. They are.  If you traspose the phrase, it will be something like:

...kung saan, malalaman kung maari nang makalabas ng rehabilitasyon ang pasyente sa pamamagitan ng mga katanungan.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> "Pagsapit ng itinakdang araw ay muling sasailalim ang pasyente sa pagsisiyasat ng mga tumitinging doktor, social workers at psychologist kung saan sa pamamagitan ng mga katanungan ay malalaman kung maaari nang makalabas ng rehabilitasyon ang pasyente."
> 
> As the set date arrives, the patient will again undergo observation by the attending doctors, social workers and psychologists wherein through (the process of) interrogating/questioning, it will be determined if the patient can be released from rehabilitation.


As I see it, with the help of your translation, _kung saán_ is a relative pronoun whose entecedent is _pagsisiyásat_. Thanks a lot, Moonshine.


----------

